# Fragrance Question



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I know I have read this somewhere.. but for the life of me I can't find it in my stash.
What is the difference between water based fragrance and oil based fragrance? 
I ordered some oil based from one of those 'other' suppliers a few months ago.. everything was so cheap.. thought what the heck. I get my palm oil from them. The shipping on the fragrance was nothing.. since it was included in with the bulk oil shipping. 
I soaped most of the fragrances.. think I got about 4 small bottles just to try. Every one I soaped seized up almost instantly. I redid on batch.. and added it just after I mixed the lye solution. 
After that one seized big time.. I decided.. heck.. no way was I going to mess with this any more. 
I figure the oil had to be cut real bad to seize up.. right? 
What would the water based fragrance be used for? lotions.. and the like?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Water based fragrances are generally used for room fresheners, smelly jellies etc.. and are usuallly as you guessed, cut big time...
Most soaping fragrances are oil, and it just doesn't pay to buy the cheap ones... Buy from a good supplier like lillian, hers are some of the best that I have ever used... strong and true and never cut..this doesn't mean that some of them wont' seize, but at least she will try to test and tell you which ones and even then everyone soaps differently. Florals usually seize, but they are doable if youwork with them..


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have things seize from time to time. I have never had a candle science scent seize.

Patty


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:thankyou That's what I needed to know. 
Now.. what to do with this FO. :sigh Not that it's that much.. guess it will make the drain smell good.. :rofl


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

You could place a little on papertowel and tape to the return air of your furnace...if its something you like. I do it all the time. Can't smell dogs that have been outside that way!


----------

